# New Video Editing PC for 60k



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 17, 2018)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Mostly editing softwares like Premiere, After effects, Photoshop

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: Strictly Rs.60,000

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No but if there is room why not

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 7

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: Minimum capacity SSD that can house both OS and my editing softwares plus an additional backup harddrive of one TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: 22" or 24". Any monitor with good sRGB and Adobe RGB values within the budget

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Nothing, building from scratch

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: Within a month

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: I can assemble it myself

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Chennai, Thiruvanmiyur

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I will be mostly using this system for the next 3 years. I am more inclined towards Ryzen based setup as it is more cost efficient. I am open to suggestions but strictly within 60k budget.

Edit 1: No speakers are required. I have good quality headphones. Sorry @bssunilreddy 

Edit 2: My friend is returning from US by November. If i can buy one, two or anymore components from US, kindly suggest accordingly.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2018)

Config:-


1. CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2400 APU - 13,200

2. MOBO: Asus TUF B450-Plus Gaming – 9,700

3. RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX Series 8GB DDR4 3000 MHz - 6,100 

4. SSD: Samsung 860 EVO 500GB SSD -11000,

5. PSU: Antec Earth Watts Gold Pro 550w  -5700,

6. Monitor: LG 22MP68VQ-P 22” LED IPS  - 9500,

7. Cabinet: Corsair Carbide SPEC-04 – 3000,

8. KB +Mouse: Logitech Gaming Combo G100 – 2500,

9. Speakers: Logitech Z323 2.1 Speakers – 3000,

10. UPS: APC 600VA 230V Backups (BX600C-IN) – 2700.

TOTAL -66,400.


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2018)

Adobe products works better with Intel than Ryzen. But Intel chips are extremely over priced now. What Sunil suggested is decent rig, go for 250GB version of that SSD + 1TB WD Blue. If you can save here and there some, you may be able to squeeze in one more 8gb stick.

I don't think latest Intel or Ryzen chip work with Windows 7.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

Don't get any gigabyte or asus tuf mobo for ryzen,they are waste of money as much better options are available within same price range.Either get MSI tomahawk or MSI gaming carbon pro ac(best b350/450 mobo currently & totally worth its price).Asrock AB350 pro4/X370(basically renamed version of AB350 pro 4)/B450 pro 4 are other good budget ryzen mobos.

Win 7 can be made to work on latest intel/amd processors with a few tweaks/patches.There is a reason why all major mobo manufacturers still list win 7 drivers in their support page for latest mobos.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 17, 2018)

nac said:


> Adobe products works better with Intel than Ryzen. But Intel chips are extremely over priced now. What Sunil suggested is decent rig, go for 250GB version of that SSD + 1TB WD Blue. If you can save here and there some, you may be able to squeeze in one more 8gb stick. I don't think latest Intel or Ryzen chip work with Windows 7.



Thanks Nac. Will look in to adjust and squeeze.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't get any gigabyte or asus tuf mobo for ryzen,they are waste of money as much better options are available within same price range.Either get MSI tomahawk or MSI gaming carbon pro ac(best b350/450 mobo currently & totally worth its price).Asrock AB350 pro4/X370(basically renamed version of AB350 pro 4)/B450 pro 4 are other good budget ryzen mobos. Win 7 can be made to work on latest intel/amd processors with a few tweaks/patches.There is a reason why all major mobo manufacturers still list win 7 drivers in their support page for latest mobos.



Thanks whitestar for these suggestions. I will keep this in mind. What would be the price difference if i choose MSI or AsRock motherboard? Also, if i plan to squeeze a Ryzen 5 2600 instead of Ryzen 5 2400G, what changes would be required and is that a good choice? Need your inputs too @bssunilreddy and @nac


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

First of all do some thorough research on gfx cards advantage for editing softwares.Ryzen G processors have decent integrated graphics but their performance hugely depends on frequency of ram & dual channel.It means you will have to buy 2 8gb ram sticks of atleast 3000mhz instead of getting 1 stick of 16gb 3000mhz which might be cheaper.

Another very important factor to consider is that integrated graphics of Ryzen G is not supported on win 7/8.1 so you will have to use win 10 but no such issue with usual ryzen processors.Any usual ryzen processor will always be better cpu-wise compared to corresponding ryzen G processor so only reason for getting ryzen G should be the use of its integrated graphics or if your only option is choosing between 2200g & ryzen 3.

Check mdcomputers.in,vedantcomputers.com,primeabgb.com,theitdepot.com,onlyssd.com(best ssd selling site in India,it is primeabgb division for selling only ssd & they are the official distributors of many ssd brands in India so their prices are always the best) for pc components prices.md & vedant are located in kolkata while primeabgb is in mumbai & itdepot is in chennai/bangalore.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all do some thorough research on gfx cards advantage for editing softwares.Ryzen G processors have decent integrated graphics but their performance hugely depends on frequency of ram & dual channel.It means you will have to buy 2 8gb ram sticks of atleast 3000mhz instead of getting 1 stick of 16gb 3000mhz which might be cheaper. Another very important factor to consider is that integrated graphics of Ryzen G is not supported on win 7/8.1 so you will have to use win 10 but no such issue with usual ryzen processors.Any usual ryzen processor will always be better cpu-wise compared to corresponding ryzen G processor so only reason for getting ryzen G should be the use of its integrated graphics or if your only option is choosing between 2200g & ryzen 3. Check mdcomputers.in,vedantcomputers.com,primeabgb.com,theitdepot.com,onlyssd.com(best ssd selling site in India,it is primeabgb division for selling only ssd & they are the official distributors of many ssd brands in India so their prices are always the best) for pc components prices.md & vedant are located in kolkata while primeabgb is in mumbai & itdepot is in chennai/bangalore.



Okay i will check the above mentioned sites. ITdepot is very near to me but they quote high prices always. I am planning to buy it from Ritchie street, Chennai where i can easily save a couple of thousand when compared to ITdepot. Can you suggest a build with Ryzen 5 2600. That way i can use Windows 7. Do  i need to buy a discrete graphics card?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

Yes,with ryzen non-G processors you need to use gfx card otherwise there will be no display at all.
ryzen 5 2600---17100
ASROCK B450 PRO4 Motherboard (Amd Socket AM4/Ryzen Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-3200MHz Memory)   8660
MOTHERBOARD MSI B450 TOMAHAWK   10350
MOTHERBOARD MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC   13950
CORSAIR CMK16GX4M1D3000C16 Desktop Ram Vengence Lpx Series - 16GB (16GBx1) DDR4 3000MHz   12100
ANTEC EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 550W SMPS - 550 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Semi Modular PSU   5650
Buy Online SAMSUNG 860 EVO 2.5″ 250GB SATA SSD MZ-76E250BW In India   4395
1 TB seagate/WD blue   3200
*www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-230V-Back/dp/B01ELNPG2I   5299
ANTEC GX200 BLUE (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Transparent Side Panel (Black)   2799
*www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-CC-9...1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1539782571&sr=1-4   2997

Above is the best possible config around 60k so you can cut down on costs to fit it in your budget.You can cut down on processor,you can cut down on mobo(by getting asrock AB350 pro 4 from vedantcomputers for 7500 but it needs a bios update for 2nd gen ryzen),you can cut down on ram(getting 8gb of same 3000mhz ram for 6100),you can cut down on ssd(getting slower & cheaper kingston/sandisk/wd 240gb for ~3.4k) but cabinet,psu & ups above are absolute minimum(maybe you can get cheaper 1kva ups from local Indian brands like microtek).


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2018)

Intel® Core™ i5-8400 Desktop Processor-20,000
Asrock Z370 PRO4-10,500
CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB (1X8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHZ-6,000
Seagate 1TB Barracuda 7200 RPM-3,100
Kingston A400 120GB-2,000
Antec EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 550W-5,600
Corsair SPEC-ALPHA Black-Silver-4,400
LG 22MP68VQ-P-9,500

Total *61.1k*

*Suggested an Intel based system because quick sync is fastest of all hardware decoding available and software you have mentioned will run better in Intel based system  
*


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2018)

Guys, he will need at least 2-4 TB of storage
SSD is ideal also, for OS and the applications


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 18, 2018)

Guys, @Minion @whitestar_999  i am a bit confused here. Should i opt for a Intel build rather than a Ryzen build? Even i read many reviews online where they cite Adobe products perform better on Intel rigs. If Intel rig is what i should go for, any modifications to the config @Minion posted?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2018)

That intel config is fine though currently intel processors are overpriced so you will be paying extra compared to buying a few months later.


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Guys, @Minion @whitestar_999  i am a bit confused here. Should i opt for a Intel build rather than a Ryzen build? Even i read many reviews online where they cite Adobe products perform better on Intel rigs. If Intel rig is what i should go for, any modifications to the config @Minion posted?


Are you building this rig only to perform video editing task or for everything?


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 18, 2018)

Minion said:


> Are you building this rig only to perform video editing task or for everything?


Everything, except gaming for sure. Browsing, Office suite, watching videos, editing music using soundforge or any other kind of normal work but 70% of my work is editing videos for youtube and poster designing


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Everything, except gaming for sure. Browsing, Office suite, watching videos, editing music using soundforge or any other kind of normal work but 70% of my work is editing videos for youtube and poster designing



Then get Intel


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 18, 2018)

Minion said:


> Then get Intel


Okay. Can you recommend other good budget motherboard options apart from the ASRock mb you suggested. In general, which motherboard brands should be preferred and which to leave out. I would prefer a motherboard that has inbuilt wifi as i use JioFi as my primary access point, yes i don't have a router internet connection. If getting a good motherboard and a wifi dongle seperately is a better choice, do enlighten me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2018)

Inbuilt wifi mobos are costly compared to getting a separate usb wifi adapter which goes for as low as 500.That asrock mb is for ryzen system & is one of the best option for ryzen.I have given MSI & asrock options for ryzen & msi b450 gaming pro carbon ac has inbuilt AC wifi & one of the best VRMs but is also ~14k.

For intel there are much more options.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Inbuilt wifi mobos are costly compared to getting a separate usb wifi adapter which goes for as low as 500.That asrock mb is for ryzen system & is one of the best option for ryzen.I have given MSI & asrock options for ryzen & msi b450 gaming pro carbon ac has inbuilt AC wifi & one of the best VRMs but is also ~14k. For intel there are much more options.



Kindly recommend some Intel mb options for Intel i5 8400. That ASRock mb @Minion suggested (ASRock Z370 Pro4) was for Intel i5 8400 and not for Ryzen. I was mentioning this ASRock mb and not the one you previously mentioned.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2018)

That asrock mobo is good & this one has even a bit better VRMs but it has only 1 nvme/m2 slot & surprisingly is also missing hdmi port but in its place it has displayport.
MSI MOTHERBOARD Z370-A PRO (INTEL SOCKET 1151/8TH GENERATION CORE SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-4000MHz Memory)

Overall I find asrock z370 pro 4 mobo a bit better because it has better slots placement & is not missing hdmi & a 2nd nvme/m2 slot(I don't care for displayport & 6 port audio output as well as sacrificing a bit of overclocking which is irrelevant for you anyway with an i5 8400).


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Overall I find asrock z370 pro 4 mobo a bit better because it has better slots placement & is not missing hdmi & a 2nd nvme/m2 slot(I don't care for displayport & 6 port audio output as well as sacrificing a bit of overclocking which is irrelevant for you anyway with an i5 8400).



Okay so any changes in the build @Minion suggested above? Also, a 240gb ssd is needed i suppose.


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Okay so any changes in the build @Minion suggested above? Also, a 240gb ssd is needed i suppose.


SAMSUNG 860 EVO 250GB Internal SSD (MZ-76E250BW)


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 19, 2018)

Minion said:


> SAMSUNG 860 EVO 250GB Internal SSD (MZ-76E250BW)



Okay no other changes required? Can i finalise this build and go shopping?


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Okay no other changes required? Can i finalise this build and go shopping?


Yes


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2018)

Minion said:


> SAMSUNG 860 EVO 250GB Internal SSD (MZ-76E250BW)


Why mdcomputers for ssd?Best ssd prices are always on onlyssd.com.
Buy Online SAMSUNG 860 EVO 2.5″ 250GB SATA SSD MZ-76E250BW In India



rakesh-the gilli said:


> Okay no other changes required? Can i finalise this build and go shopping?


Amazon is having another sale from 24th during which you may get samsung 860 evo for 4k(with 10% off using axis or citibank card) just like in the recently concluded great Indian sale.


----------



## Minion (Oct 20, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why mdcomputers for ssd?Best ssd prices are always on onlyssd.com.
> Buy Online SAMSUNG 860 EVO 2.5″ 250GB SATA SSD MZ-76E250BW In India



I was suggesting only model


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Amazon is having another sale from 24th during which you may get samsung 860 evo for 4k(with 10% off using axis or citibank card) just like in the recently concluded great Indian sale.



Cool. I will check it out. Thanks all for the suggestions.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey guys. I enquired multiple shops here in Chennai. They don't have the availability of ASRock motherboard.

Check this page and kindly suggest me changes for motherboard and smps
*www.deltapage.com/content/price.htm

All the shops here follow the same above linked page price trend and have the same components with plus or minus 100,200 rupees above or below difference.

Config confirmed so far
----------------------------------
Processor - Intel i5 8400 - 22,000
Motherboard -
SMPS -
Cabinet - Corsair Spec 01 - 2,500
RAM - 8 x 2 3000 Mhz Corsair Vengeance - 11,500
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1 TB - 3,300
SSD - Samsung 860 EVO 240 GB - 4,700
Monitor - LG 22mp68vq - 9,500
KB & Mouse - Logitech or Dell - 1,200
UPS - APC 1100 VA - 5,700

Total - 60,400

I am exceeding the budget of my initial 60k. Suggest me good budget options for both motherboard and smps from the page linked above.

P.S - Buy Online Intel Core I5-8500 Processor + 16GB Optane lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com  this one is better value instead of 8400 right?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 24, 2018)

motherboard:Asus PRIME H310M-K
psu:Corsair CX 450


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 24, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> motherboard:Asus PRIME H310M-K            psu:Corsair CX 450



Will the motherboard and smps hold and be stable for longer periods of rendering? @bssunilreddy @Minion @nac @whitestar_999 Your suggestions?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2018)

Do you have to buy offline only,only good psu currently available is antec earthwatt gold & it is currently available online only.



quicky008 said:


> motherboard:Asus PRIME H310M-K
> psu:Corsair CX 450


A 310m 4.6k mobo for a 20k+ processor that too for a heavy usage scenario??



rakesh-the gilli said:


> Will the motherboard and smps hold and be stable for longer periods of rendering? @bssunilreddy @Minion @nac @whitestar_999 Your suggestions?


Don't get anything below B360 mobo.Asus prime B360M-A & MSI B360M Pro VDH looks good.


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2018)

Did you check with itdepot? But it's dispatch against order, ask if they can get that asrock board and place the order. 
If that doesn't work,
Get an ATX board. Asus B360/H370 are good. Prime Plus or Tuf Plus gaming. With video editing, eventually you will have to get an after market cooler. With mATX it will be little congested. 
With regards to PSU. Get at least bronze rated ~450W PSU from Corsair or Antec. Check with itdepot, they may able to arrange if they have listed on their page.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 24, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> I am exceeding the budget of my initial 60k. Suggest me good *budget *options for both motherboard and smps from the page linked above.
> 
> P.S - Buy Online Intel Core I5-8500 Processor + 16GB Optane lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com  this one is better value instead of 8400 right?


the i5 8400 is actually a 13k cpu that is now being sold for 20k-at the price point amd ryzen 1700/x would have been a much better choice,esp since the op intends to use it for video editing.

The above motherboard was suggested as the op was seeking budget orientated products,and he had also mentioned that he had already exceeded his initial estimate of 60k,therefore i assumed he wont be willing to spend too much on the motherboard.


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Hey guys. I enquired multiple shops here in Chennai. They don't have the availability of ASRock motherboard.
> 
> Check this page and kindly suggest me changes for motherboard and smps
> *www.deltapage.com/content/price.htm
> ...



Why are you getting 16GB RAM?Better spend this money on getting better mobo


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> the i5 8400 is actually a 13k cpu that is now being sold for 20k-at the price point amd ryzen 1700/x would have been a much better choice,esp since the op intends to use it for video editing.
> 
> The above motherboard was suggested as the op was seeking budget orientated products,and he had also mentioned that he had already exceeded his initial estimate of 60k,therefore i assumed he wont be willing to spend too much on the motherboard.


Budget oriented does not mean risking a 20k product for saving 3k,VRMs on these H310 mobos may be good for a i3 8100 but an i5 that too running at high cpu load most of the time this is asking for trouble.


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Buy Online Intel Core I5-8500 Processor + 16GB Optane lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com  this one is better value instead of 8400 right?


Of course. Especially when it's cheaper than 8400.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Do you have to buy offline only,only good psu currently available is antec earthwatt gold & it is currently available online only. Don't get anything below B360 mobo.Asus prime B360M-A & MSI B360M Pro VDH looks good.



Done, i will enquire about those motherboards. I will contact mdcomputers regarding smps.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 24, 2018)

nac said:


> Did you check with itdepot? But it's dispatch against order, ask if they can get that asrock board and place the order.
> If that doesn't work,
> Get an ATX board. Asus B360/H370 are good. Prime Plus or Tuf Plus gaming. With video editing, eventually you will have to get an after market cooler. With mATX it will be little congested.
> With regards to PSU. Get at least bronze rated ~450W PSU from Corsair or Antec. Check with itdepot, they may able to arrange if they have listed on their page.



I checked with itdepot. Both the Asrock motherboard and i5 8500 with optane is out of stock and they told they can't procure even if given an order


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 24, 2018)

Minion said:


> Why are you getting 16GB RAM?Better spend this money on getting better mobo



I have experienced editing with 8gb ram. It does the work but other simultaneous work aren't smooth, like even browsing, hence i thought of 16gb. 

What do you suggest? 8gb of ram and which mobo?


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> I checked with itdepot. Both the Asrock motherboard and i5 8500 with optane is out of stock and they told they can't procure even if given an order


Then no point in pursuing that option.


rakesh-the gilli said:


> I have experienced editing with 8gb ram. It does the work but other simultaneous work aren't smooth, like even browsing, hence i thought of 16gb.
> What do you suggest? 8gb of ram and which mobo?


The point he makes is if you have budget issue, don't compromise on getting a good motherboard but opt for 8 gigs of RAM now. You can always add more RAM sticks later when you have enough money.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2018)

Also ram prices are expected to drop in coming months because of current intel processor manufacturing shortage(too much ram but not enough processors for systems).


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 25, 2018)

nac said:


> The point he makes is if you have budget issue, don't compromise on getting a good motherboard but opt for 8 gigs of RAM now. You can always add more RAM sticks later when you have enough money.



Point noted. Downgrading to 8GB ram as of now.



whitestar_999 said:


> Also ram prices are expected to drop in coming months because of current intel processor manufacturing shortage(too much ram but not enough processors for systems).



Okay done

So finally
----------------------------------
Processor - Intel i5 8400 - 21,600
Motherboard - Motherboard MSI B360M Pro VDH  - 7,400
SMPS - Antec 550w EarthPower - 6,050 [a local buyer had it]
Cabinet - Corsair Spec 01 + fans - 3,000
RAM - 8gb 3000 Mhz Corsair Vengeance - 5,750
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1 TB - 3,300
SSD - Samsung 860 EVO 240 GB - 4,550
Monitor - LG 22mp68vq - 9,500
KB & Mouse - Logitech or Dell - 1,250
UPS - APC 1100 VA - 5,800

Total - 68,200

Any alterations?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2018)

Looks fine.Make sure psu is this exact one:
ANTEC EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 550W SMPS - 550 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Semi Modular PSU


----------



## Minion (Oct 25, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> I have experienced editing with 8gb ram. It does the work but other simultaneous work aren't smooth, like even browsing, hence i thought of 16gb.
> 
> What do you suggest? 8gb of ram and which mobo?


That maybe due to weak processor


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Looks fine.Make sure psu is this exact one:ANTEC EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 550W SMPS - 550 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Semi Modular PSU



Okay i will check



Minion said:


> That maybe due to weak processor


Okay. I hope this system holds well.

Thanks all for the suggestions @Minion @nac


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 25, 2018)

The motherboard says it supports only 2666Mhz in it's website  

B360M PRO-VDH | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2018)

Yes,2666mhz is default/limit of intel 8th gen processors just like Ryzen processors.Anything above default ram speed is considered as overclocking of ram that is why all rams come with XMP profiles nowadays(basically a manufacturer inbuilt ram oc setting).If you are using 3000mhz ram on intel 8th gen system then by default it will run at 2666mhz unless you go into mobo uefi bios setting & select xmp profile of ram for 3000mhz.For intel processors running ram over default speed does not matter much but it does matter for ryzen processors(especially the Ryzen G processors integrated graphics performance).


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,2666mhz is default/limit of intel 8th gen processors just like Ryzen processors.Anything above default ram speed is considered as overclocking of ram that is why all rams come with XMP profiles nowadays(basically a manufacturer inbuilt ram oc setting).If you are using 3000mhz ram on intel 8th gen system then by default it will run at 2666mhz unless you go into mobo uefi bios setting & select xmp profile of ram for 3000mhz.For intel processors running ram over default speed does not matter much but it does matter for ryzen processors(especially the Ryzen G processors integrated graphics performance).



Okay. I will do that once i get the system. Paid for the components today. The shopkeeper accepted to assemble the system by himself and deliver to my house. Will get the system soon.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 25, 2018)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> The shopkeeper accepted to assemble the system by himself and deliver to my house. Will get the system soon.



Don't do this. Later they say that component wasnt available so I put this one, which has same quality so don't worry. We had this case 2 weeks back here on this forum. Instead of promised GSkill, shopkeeper gave Value RAM to OP, I guess. Better check all the component by yourself and ask him to assemble at your home.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 25, 2018)

Also when no one's keeping an eye on them,they might assemble the system carelessly,in a very slipshod manner which might cause it to malfunction/act unexpectedly after a while.

It happened to me a few years ago when i bought some peripherals from a local shop and had one of their guys assemble them for me-the person who was assigned to the task was in such a hurry to finish the job that he accidentally scratched my mobo with his screwdriver while fitting it to my cabinet-also he had used so much thermal paste while installing my hyper tx3 cooler that it resulted in a total mess and had spilled over to the sides of the cpu socket.Years later when i was trying to remove the cpu from the motherboard,i faced great difficulty because the cpu and its socket were completely smeared with thermal paste.

Also they mistakenly connected my cabinet's firewire connector to the mobo's usb 2 header as both the connector's have the same pin layout-I was lucky that it didn't end up causing irreparable damage to my motherboard back then.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 26, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Don't do this. Later they say that component wasnt available so I put this one, which has same quality so don't worry. We had this case 2 weeks back here on this forum. Instead of promised GSkill, shopkeeper gave Value RAM to OP, I guess. Better check all the component by yourself and ask him to assemble at your home.





quicky008 said:


> Also when no one's keeping an eye on them,they might assemble the system carelessly,in a very slipshod manner which might cause it to malfunction/act unexpectedly after a while. It happened to me a few years ago when i bought some peripherals from a local shop and had one of their guys assemble them for me-the person who was assigned to the task was in such a hurry to finish the job that he accidentally scratched my mobo with his screwdriver while fitting it to my cabinet-also he had used so much thermal paste while installing my hyper tx3 cooler that it resulted in a total mess and had spilled over to the sides of the cpu socket.Years later when i was trying to remove the cpu from the motherboard,i faced great difficulty because the cpu and its socket were completely smeared with thermal paste. Also they mistakenly connected my cabinet's firewire connector to the mobo's usb 2 header as both the connector's have the same pin layout-I was lucky that it didn't end up causing irreparable damage to my motherboard back then.




Mayday Mayday. You both gave me an heart attack for a second. Done I will ask him to assemble at my home.


----------

